# painting and antiquing bathroom vanity



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

No matter how you plan to refinish the vanity you cannot skimp on prep like sanding or the paint or glazes will not adhere.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Thousands of times on this and all the other DIY site we here this same question. The next most oten asked question is why is all my paint peeling.
With any refinishing job it's more then 50% of the job to prep it. Skip a step and plan on getting to start over and redoing the whole thing.


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

If you scuff sand it to dull the finish you can use chalk paint on the cabinet and then a little bit of dark wax to give it an antique look.


----------

